# TNT Shrimp & Bread



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2012)

Be sure to serve this with French or Italian bread.  Anice green salad but that bread will sop up all the tasty juices you won't want to waste.
3 lbs. of shrimp deviended and tail lft on. Pat shrimp dry. Het 1/3 evoo in large skillet. Add shrimp and saute til they turn pink. About 3 min, Remove from the pan with slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. Blanch 6 cloves of garlic for 2 min in boiling water.Drain and mince.Remove all but 1 Tab. of oil from skillet Place over med heat add garlic, cook for 30 seconds Pour in 3/4 cup of white wine carefully and off the heat,  put skillet back on stove  increase heat and reduce the mixture by half. Add the lemon juice say 2 tab. will work. return to boil Remove from heat Whisk in 6 oz. of butter a piece at a time (cut it into pats) til thick and creamy Stir in 3 Tab. frsh chopped flat leaf parsley.add some chives fresh ones about 2 tab. and also 3 tea. fresh chopped tarragon. Check seasonings adding more salt,pepper and lemon. Spoon over the  Shrimp you've arranged on a pretty platter now spoon sauce over the top, serve right now with the crusty warm French or Italian bread.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yum Kades, sounds superb, thank you


----------



## kadesma (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Yum Kades, sounds superb, thank you


Hi Kylie, this is  again on the menu for tomorrow. it's yummy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sucker for shrimp here...fixing this one, too!

Thanks, Ma!


----------



## Somebunny (Aug 19, 2012)

This sound scrumptious kadesma.  I will be doing this soon!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sucker for shrimp here...fixing this one, too!
> 
> Thanks, Ma!


 You're welcome PF I missed ya the last round the darn puter has been picking on me.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Sep 8, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> This sound scrumptious kadesma. I will be doing this soon! Thank you for sharing.


 Thanks for letting me knowsomebunny It makes one feel good.
kades


----------

